# Zeit und Datum ausgeben



## Marcys (21. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,


ich bin auf  JavaScript gestoßen, da ich derzeit einige Sachen mit einem Raspberry PI und Node Red mache (Hobbymäßig/Spaß an der Freude) und festgestellt habe, dass man in den Funktionen JavaScript verwendet.  Meine Java – Kenntnisse sind gleich 0. Dies bringt mich jedoch nicht davon ab nicht weiter mit Node Red zu tüfteln, da Node Red mir die Plattform bietet ohne Programmierkenntniss vorzeigbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen.  Und so hoffe ich, dass ich hier im Forum etwas Unterstützung bekomme.  So, das nun kurz zum Einstieg ;-).

Nun mein Anliegen.

Mit Node-Red habe ich den Temperatursensor DHT22 ans Laufen bekommen. Ich habe zwei Node-Funktionen erstellt, die mir die Feuchtigkeit und die Temperatur auslesen. Ein weiterr Node speichert die Werte in eine Textdatei. Das funktioniert auch super. Nun möchte ich zu den Werten auch das entsprechende Datum und die Uhrzeit mitangeben.   Ich möchte die Datei in Excel importieren und ein Diagramm erstellen. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich den Code um den Eintrag für das Datum ergänzen muss.


Meine Code für die Funktion für die Ausgabe der Feuchtigkeit:



msg.payload = msg.humidity +=";Feuchtigkeit";

return msg;


Meine Code für die Funktion für die Ausgabe der Temperatur:

msg.payload = msg.payload +=",Temperatur";

return msg;


Hätte jemand einen Tipp für mich welcher Codechnipsel noch hinzugefügt werden muss, um Datum und Uhrzeit hinter jedem Wert zu schreiben


----------



## Flown (21. Mrz 2018)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## Marcys (21. Mrz 2018)

@Flow ???

Ich glaube duch mein Ausprobieren habe ich es selber hin bekommen.


----------



## Flown (21. Mrz 2018)

Wie ich dir kurz schon beschrieben habe: Java ist kein JavaScript. Du bist hier im falschen Forum. Ich habe dich jetzt in ein anderes Unterforum verschoben, da vielleicht trotzdem jemand helfen kann.
(Hast du ja schon selbst gelöst)


----------

